# rather high



## traduchapa

como traduzco esto?

To fulfil both requirements the overall volume fraction of hard phases must be rather high.

Para satisfacer ambos requisitos la fracción de volumen total de las fases duras debe ser más bien alta

estara bien esto?


----------



## ikbendeliefdemoe

en este caso, se traduciría como "preferentemente".


----------



## Mate

traduchapa said:


> como traduzco esto?
> 
> To fulfil both requirements the overall volume fraction of hard phases must be rather high.
> 
> Para satisfacer ambos requisitos la fracción de volumen total de las fases duras debe ser más bien alta
> 
> estara bien esto?


No sé acerca de lo de "fases duras" pero "más bien alta" es la traducción correcta de _rather high_.


----------



## traduchapa

gracias por la aclaracion


----------



## k-in-sc

not "bastante alta"?


----------



## Mate

traduchapa said:


> gracias por la aclaracion


Pero "preferentemente" también encajaría en la frase "...debe ser preferentemente alta."


----------



## k-in-sc

please, Mate, look at it again!


----------



## unspecified

Mateamargo said:


> No sé acerca de lo de "fases duras" pero "más bien alta" es la traducción correcta de _rather high_.


No seria "bastante alta" o "bien alta" (ya que en esta frase, _rather_ significa _quite_)? Quizas no entiendo bien lo que significa "mas bien," pero despues de haber leido la entrada en el DRAE:



> 1. loc. adv. U. en contraposición de dos términos para acompañar al que se considera más adecuado, sin serlo por completo. _No estoy alegre, sino más bien triste._ _Una figura más bien apolínea que hercúlea._
> 2. loc. adv. U. para indicar la no total adecuación del término a que se antepone. _Estoy más bien inquieto por la suerte del asunto.)_


 
_Más bien_ no me parece correcto... ¿Que os parece?

ETA: a bit late apparently, sorry for the repeat :-/


----------



## Mate

Sigo pensando que "mas bien" es correcto. Es parecido a "tirando a" (coloquial) o "tendiendo a" (más formal).


----------



## traduchapa

yo tambien creo lo mismo que el texto se refiere a que tiene que ser "mas bien alta" (tendiendo a ser alta es mejor )


----------

